# I call it Nano paradise



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted. Life's been rediculously busy and most of my new projects have been on hold. I've been taking care of my three tanks and am now building a small 5.5 gallon tank for a betta. It will be lightly planted with a nutrient rich substrate. Got the tank, filter, substrate and heater. I'm building a small 3-d background for it out of styrofoam and cement. I just have to seal it with epoxy and mount it in the tank. It's my first experiment with a 3d background. I'm also building a tabletop stand out of some cool Cyprus wood I reclaimed from a job site. Pics of the stand soon to come. Here is the background after the third coat of cement. I wish I would have taken pics of the other steps of the process but oh well...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think the betta will love it! Cannot wait to see the full setup.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yeah me to,is it gonna be planted?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah, lightly planted. I'm still working on what light I'm going to get.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

do you get an idea of the plants?is a java fern included?


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty neat background, How heavy is that ? What kind of cement did you use? & Paint?
Can't wait to see finished project.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It's pretty lightweight. The cement is just quick setting quickcrete applied in multiple thin layers with cement pigment added to it. It will need to be sealed with epoxy otherwise it will leach chemicals like lime into the water and cause shifts in ph and hardness. It's been a slow process cause most of my time is consumed with work and small children. My three year old "helped" me make it. Going to start sealng it Monday after the last coat of cement sets.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I thought about making a ceramic background because I am a ceramic artist/professor, but I think it would be too heavy. Although it would be safe without sealant. My other job is carpenter and most of the materials for this project have been "reclaimed" from the job site.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Whats the dimensions on the aquarium? Finnex Stingrays are a nice cheap little LED and would be a great light for a small setup.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

It's 16x8 inches. I'll check out that light.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm carpenter,you can combine your work with fun just like you did here haha.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update: I got the first coat of epoxy on the background and started cutting my wood for the stand/enclosure. One more coat of epoxy and it should be good. I'm just glad it's worked so far. My 2 year old Linus likes it!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update: I finally got the 3d background completely sealed, got most of the cabinet pieces cut and started to put it all together. The cabinet/stand is going to enclose everything so you will not see one piece of equipment. It's designed for counter or desktop. It's been a fun project and a Betta may think it to be paradise. Here's some pics of fitting the woodwork.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty cool, impressive job, can't wait to see the finished product.
(cause I'm going to steal some of your ideas....)


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks man! I'm pretty excited to get it all done. I could have done five of these things by now since I'm only working on it when I get a spare moment. This was my first 3d background, but I plan on making one for all my tanks now. My carpentry skills have improved since my first standard well. I might have to sell it all after my wife sees it and decides we don't have room for it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

man,that is looking good.cant wait to see more.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

chenowethpm said:


> Update: I finally got the 3d background completely sealed, got most of the cabinet pieces cut and started to put it all together. The cabinet/stand is going to enclose everything so you will not see one piece of equipment. It's designed for counter or desktop. It's been a fun project and a Betta may think it to be paradise. Here's some pics of fitting the woodwork.


WOW!That is sweet!
You are going to have all the other bettas jealous if they see that!
:betta:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> WOW!That is sweet!
> You are going to have all the other bettas jealous if they see that!
> :betta:


i wonder what marejahs2 bettas are saying about it.also chew,i think breakfast in bed for your wife might change her mind.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update:
I finally got the enclosure finished and a couple coats of shellac on. Ordered a light, I went with the finnex stingray. Got permission from the wife to set it up! Looks like I don't have to sell it after all. Here's some pics. My woodworking skills are improving quite fast.





[url=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=36553&ppuser=143690]


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Great Job, nice looking tank. Don't forget set-up pictures..
Again good job..


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice! What do you think of that little Stingray? Its a pretty powerful little light in my opinion.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> Very nice! What do you think of that little Stingray? Its a pretty powerful little light in my opinion.


It's on the way, should be here Tuesday and I can't wait to set the whole thing up. I'll let you know what I think when it comes. I mainly decided on that light because it was a good price and I thought if I used a cfl setup that heat might be a concern in the enclosure. Also the planted+ would have been way to much in my opinion.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Agreed, the planted + is pretty high light.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Update:
The stingray came in and I mounted it to the lid. I really like the way it looks.


I put the substrate in and added water. I'm going to add some filter media from one of my established tanks and do a fish less cycle starting tonight. Probably put some plants in tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Hobby is what you have spare time to enjoy. You don't have spare time we understand! Get to the riddle, it's your fish!!!


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Good Job, I'm jealous..........Keep the pics coming, it's fun to follow.Pretty cool..........*old dude*us flag


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

that fish that will eventually call it home is one lucky fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

chenowethpm said:


> Update:
> The stingray came in and I mounted it to the lid. I really like the way it looks.
> 
> 
> I put the substrate in and added water. I'm going to add some filter media from one of my established tanks and do a fish less cycle starting tonight. Probably put some plants in tomorrow or Saturday.


Looks GREAT!
"seal" the inside of hood with zinnser primer(white) to protect the wood from moisrure and get a little cleaner reflection.
Have you found your betta yet?


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks cb, I did seal it with some polyurethane I had on hand but I like the idea of white for reflection. I didn't even think of that aspect, I only thought, I must seal it from the moisture.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow amazing!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

treliantf said:


> Hobby is what you have spare time to enjoy. You don't have spare time we understand! Get to the riddle, it's your fish!!!


man,you really are crazy about riddles aren't ya? *r2*r2


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

So, I've been dosing ammonia and the water is cloudy. Anyways, I'm going to start planting. You guys, give me some ideas about good plants for this setup. Keep in mind that it has the stingray led on it and it's just a 5.5 gallon tanks.(Light is about 10 inches from sub.)


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

java fern.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

A Wisteria or two would look nice in the corner with the over hang.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

anubias nana petit, fissidens fontanus, blyxa japonica and st. repens  All fairly small plants and would help it look larger.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> anubias nana petit, fissidens fontanus, blyxa japonica and st. repens  All fairly small plants and would help it look larger.


I agree with majerah1, the smaller plants would look better, maybe a few Anubias, or moss on the "rocks", maybe dwarf hairgrass for a bottom. The possibilities are endless.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. Your suggestions are along the lines of what I was thinking.
Majerah, I do love the blyxa japonica and the s. Repens. I also thought a little micro sword might look cool. Still looking for the perfect piece of wood for the scape.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

So, been dosing ammonia and I added a few plants. Today is the first day I tested my parameters and I got 0 ammonia, 5ppm nitrite, 10ppm nitrate. So the cycle is almost done. It was a breeze with all the other stuff I have going on. Been spending most of my time with the peacock gudgeon fry. So just dumping a little ammonia and not paying attention at all made the whole thing less worrisome. Latest pic, some s.repens, micro sword, and a tall crypt which I'll be moving eventually.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Looking good.!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

So the tank is cycled! I tested today after dosing ammonia yesterday and my reading were, ammonia-0, nitrite-0, nitrate- off the flippin chart! So I changed 95% of the water and I'll test again tomorrow to see if I need to bring the nitrates down lower. But this means that it's time for stocking! My original plan was a Betta. I may still stick with this plan but there's one other thing I'm considering instead. Celestial pearl danios. There just so cool looking. Anyways, it's a hard decision and I'll make it at the lfs.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Still haven't picked up any fish for this tank. I went to the lfs last week and couldn't find a Betta that popped out at me. I did see a pretty female crowntail but I didn't pull the trigger. They only had one little celestial pearl Danio so that was a no go either. I went by the lfs on my way home from work today to pick up some thing but they were closed because often he ice storm. Been adding ammonia every few days to keep bb alive.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

updates, please!


----------

